
The Mastodon Spring Creator’s Release - daveid
https://medium.com/tootsuite/the-mastodon-spring-creators-release-65f60d0edb8c
======
rainbowmverse
Focal points are one of those things I didn't even know I was missing.

~~~
ohtwenty
I saw a post here a while ago, if I remember it right, about Twitter's use of
machine learning for this and I think this is quite an elegant solution

